# Fenster schließen Button



## CemO (26. Januar 2005)

Um ein bereits geöffnetes Fenster mit einem Button zu schließen genügt es einfach folgende Zeile einzugeben:

<input type="button" name="schliessen" value="Schließen" onClick="javascript:window.close();">

Diese einfache Lösung zu finden hat mich zwei Tage gekostet. Ciao!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (26. Januar 2005)

Aha. Und was soll das dann hier? Du hättest deine Erkenntnis z.B. an Crono für die Webmaster FAQ schicken können. Oder die Forensuche nutzen.

BTW: Willkommen auf tutorials.de  ^^


----------

